# bham to baltimore



## planet caravan (Sep 19, 2009)

me and a friend are hitching from bham to baltimore. leaving the 20th hoping to get there by the 23rd. think we can make threre and get back to bham by the 25th? what's the best route to take?


----------



## iamwhatiam (Sep 23, 2009)

are you talking about bellingham, washington to baltimore??? no fuckin way... unless you catch a straight ride with a crazy truck driver who's hopped up on amphetamines goin 100 the whole way...


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Sep 23, 2009)

HA thats what i was just thinking yo..ya gotta be a little more specific there are more than one or two bhams out there


----------



## the wizard (Sep 24, 2009)

he meant birmingham alabama.


----------

